# Höchster befahrbare Trail ...



## Dougster (13. Oktober 2009)

.... in Bayern, Österreich, Italien oder Schweiz.
Wo finde ich den hoechsten Punkt in oben besagten Regionen (wohne in Muenchen) , den man mit dem Bike befahren kann (ein bisschen Schieben inklusive )  ).
Danke fuer Antwort

Höhenmetermaschine Dougster


----------



## Pflogger (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich " höchster " in Verbindung mit Deutschland lese fällt mir spontan die Zugspitze ein

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.712.html

http://www.mountainbikeurlaub.com/m...ountainbike-tirol/mountainbike-zugspitze.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (13. Oktober 2009)

Mit nur ein bisschen Schieben (bergauf) wirds aber nix mit der Zugspitze oder man hat einen guten Draht zu den Jungs von der Bergbahn 

Schau eingach mal in den Hochtouren Beitrag unter Galerie, dort findest Du einige der höchsten "bikebaren" Berge in D, CH und AU wenn auch ohne Namensbezeichnung. Die Zugspitze ist auch dabei


----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2009)

Befahrbar ist relativ . Das Madritschjoch ist mit rund 3200m ein Klassiker, hoch und runter quasi komplett fahrbar und runter super spaßig. 
Wenn du noch weiter hoch willst würd ich dir empfehlen Wanderkarten zu wälzen und dich selbst zu fragen was du a) technisch fahren kannst und b) wie das Verhältniss Biken zu wandern bei der Tour aussehen soll. Wandern mim Bike auffm Rucksack kann auch toll sein .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Romarius (13. Oktober 2009)

du könntest auf die Aiguille du Midi in Chamonix hoch, höchster Lift der Alpen. Weit zum Mont Blanc ists von aus aus auch nicht mehr. Da dort schon Leute vor dir mit Bike oben waren udn der Pfad gut ersichtlich sein sollte, zähle ich das mal als "Trail"


----------



## sixwasnine (14. Oktober 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Befahrbar ist relativ . Das Madritschjoch ist mit rund 3200m ein Klassiker, hoch und runter quasi komplett fahrbar und runter super spaßig.


 
Komplett hoch fahrbar, naja. Die alten Heldensagen ala Zahn & Co. Der Ein oder Andere fährt das Teil noch bei 3000 Hm hoch. Selbst der olle Stanciu rät zur Seilbahn.


----------



## Dougster (14. Oktober 2009)

Danke schon mal. 
Zugspitz waere schoen aber nur mit Gondel. Madritscher Joch hatte ich mir auch schon ueberlegt. 
Nochmals Danke

Dougster


----------



## H33 (14. Oktober 2009)

Colle Sommelier bei Bardonechia im Val di Susa. Knapp über 3000 m hoch und wirklich bis oben hin fahrbar (Schotterpiste).


----------



## kurt1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Theodul Pass zwischen Zermatt und Cervina. Über 3300mh.

Der Zebru und der Fürkle sind auch über 3000 m hoch und (teilweise) fahrbar.

CU Kurt


----------



## jan84 (15. Oktober 2009)

sixwasnine schrieb:


> Komplett hoch fahrbar, naja. Die alten Heldensagen ala Zahn & Co. Der Ein oder Andere fährt das Teil noch bei 3000 Hm hoch. Selbst der olle Stanciu rät zur Seilbahn.



Wir ham unten auch die Seilbahn genommen, aber wer so einen Thread eröffnet und ihn mit "Höhenmetermaschine" unterschreibt, der wird vermutlich auf die Seilbahn verzichten. 
Das eigentliche Highlight ist mMn aber sowieso weder die Auffahrt noch die Höhe sondern die Abfahrt.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (15. Oktober 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Highlight ist mMn aber sowieso weder die Auffahrt noch die Höhe sondern die Abfahrt.


das denk ich mir schon seit anfang an. was interessiert mich die hoehe, wenn der trail gut ist?
aber jedem das seine.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (15. Oktober 2009)

Sonst leg Dir evtl mal so eine CD zur AlpenX Planung zu. Da sollten ja die gängigsten Übergänge dabei sein und die Höhenangaben hast Du dann auch gleich.


----------



## Dougster (15. Oktober 2009)

Nochmals Danke. 
Mir macht sowohl der Up- als auch der Downhill Spass ??? Hauptsache ordentlich GAs geben und auspowern )))


----------



## Meri66 (15. Oktober 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Befahrbar ist relativ . Das Madritschjoch ist mit rund 3200m ein Klassiker, hoch und runter quasi komplett fahrbar und runter super spaßig.
> Wenn du noch weiter hoch willst würd ich dir empfehlen Wanderkarten zu wälzen und dich selbst zu fragen was du a) technisch fahren kannst und b) wie das Verhältniss Biken zu wandern bei der Tour aussehen soll. Wandern mim Bike auffm Rucksack kann auch toll sein .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan




also ich habe das Madritschjoch auch schon auf meinem Konto - aber komplett fahrbar - das halte ich für ein Gerücht  - 98% werden diesen sicherlich nicht voll fahren. Alle 3000tausender die ich bisher auf meinem Konto habe (das sind immerhin schon 5) sind ab eine gewissen Höhe wegen Gerölhalden nur noch schiebend oder tragend dann bezwingbar. Zumindestens als uphill.

Hoch ist sicherlich wie berichtet das
Madritschjoch
Niederjoch
Gornergrad
Col Lauson
Theodulpass
Eisjöchel
Fenetre Durrand
alle inkl. trage/schiebepassagen


----------



## RedOrbiter (15. Oktober 2009)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Alle 3000tausender die ich bisher auf meinem Konto habe (das sind immerhin schon 5) sind ab eine gewissen Höhe wegen Gerölhalden nur noch schiebend oder tragend dann bezwingbar.


Dann musst du mal den Colle Sommelier bei Bardonechia im Val di Susa. (weiter oben schon genannt) fahren. 
Der ist Durchgehend fahrbar ohne absteigen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Dougster (15. Oktober 2009)

Was war dein schoenster 3000-er. Welchen konnte man am besten fahren. Den Similaun habe ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, aber ab der Martin Busch Huette (2600) kann man vielleicht noch 150Hm fahren und dann ist Schluss (obwohl Hans Rey angeblich bis zur Similaun Huette auf 3150 gefahren ist). 

Gruss Dougster


----------



## Meri66 (15. Oktober 2009)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal den Colle Sommelier bei Bardonechia im Val di Susa. (weiter oben schon genannt) fahren.
> Der ist Durchgehend fahrbar ohne absteigen.
> 
> cu RedOrbiter
> www.Trail.ch




na das ist nun ein wort   - ich werde mich melden wenn ich das geschaft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dougster (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Redorbiter

Den Bericht habe ich auf www.trail.ch noch nicht gelesen. Wo steht er (unter Tagestouren??)
Danke


----------



## Meri66 (15. Oktober 2009)

Dougster schrieb:


> Was war dein schoenster 3000-er. Welchen konnte man am besten fahren. Den Similaun habe ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, aber ab der Martin Busch Huette (2600) kann man vielleicht noch 150Hm fahren und dann ist Schluss (obwohl Hans Rey angeblich bis zur Similaun Huette auf 3150 gefahren ist).
> 
> Gruss Dougster




was der schönste war? das ist schwer zu sagen - kommt darauf an - Landschaftlich hat mich der Col Lauson am tiefsten beeindruckt -
Am spassigsten war der downhill vom theodul auf dem Gletscher
Super gut der vom Fenetre Durand
Als anspruchsvollsten der vom Madritschjoch
Den als für meien verhältnisse gesehen ganz ordentlich: den vom Eisjöchel.
Der am meist gewürgte vom Niederjoch - zumindest die ersten 400 meter abwärts waren für mich definitive unfahrbar  - aber du könntest ungefähr recht haben normalsterbliche Touris wie ich - fahren nach der Martin Busch Hütte nicht mehr allzuviel - obwohl es immer mal wieder kleinere fahrbare abschnitte dann doch gibt, aber mehrheitlich ist es doch schon dann schieben/tragen.
Aber schlussendlich hat da jeder seine eigene massstäbe was schön ist -


----------



## Carsten (17. Oktober 2009)

Col de Entrelor
Schneebergscharte
 geht alles komplett runter zu fahren, hoch nur mit Tragen

ich war vor 3 Wochen auf nem Gipfel, Deckname Mordor: über 2800 m





Abfahrt auch 98% fahrbar, hoch ca. 500 hm Schieben

die oben genannten Pässe kenn ich auch fast alle, man koomt aber nie ohne Tragen aus. Dave war schon über 4000m, da gibts nicht viel was halbwegs sinnvoll ist, wegen Eis

Ach so, Langenferner Joch mit Casati Hütte. 3276 m glaube ich. In den Ostalpen wohl das höchste was mit dem Bike geht (als Pass, nicht Gipfel, da haben die Vertrider und Co sicher auch schon die 3500er Marke geknackt). Hab ich mit Dave 2006 beim FRAX gemacht. Von der Casati kann man komplett runter fahren, hoch ist aber alles andere als Empfehlenswert (Gletscher)

Fahrbarkeit ist natürlich relativ, viele Trails oberhalb 2500 m erfordern S3 oder S4 (z.B. Niederjoch). Ich kenne einige Leute die das komplett fahren...aber nicht die breite Masse


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. Oktober 2009)

Dougster schrieb:


> @ Redorbiter
> Den Bericht habe ich auf www.trail.ch noch nicht gelesen. Wo steht er (unter Tagestouren??)  Danke


Gibt eigentlich keinen Bericht von unserer Susa Tour. Wir haben einfach genossen...
Hier hat's Foto vom Sommeiller Pass 
Und hier ein Foto von der Assietta Grenzkammstrasse mit dem Mont Chaberton


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Dougster (18. Oktober 2009)

@Redorbiter
Einfach nur stark. Klasse Bild ... 3002, der See und das super Wetter. Da muss ich hin ... keine Frage.

@ Carsten. 
Ebenfalls klasse Bild, da bekommt man auf den Downhill richtig Lust. Das Bild vom "FRAX ...ein Abenteuer in den Alpen" macht enorm Laune . 
****, du bist den Similaun Trail downhill gefahren (1km auf 500Hm) ????? An so etwas wage ich mich noch nicht. Absoulter Wahnsinn ))))))


----------



## Carsten (19. Oktober 2009)

bin dort 2x runter. Kann nicht behaupten NoFoot, aber zu 95% gefahren.

hier noch ein paar Impressionen:






















mehr davon unter: http://www.schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=Niederjoch


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

stimmt das wirklich das jemand bis zur Similaunhütte gefahren ist?
Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen.

Wir sind damals bis zur Martin-Busch-Hütte gefahren und danach immer wieder ein paar Meter. Aber weiter oben war dann schluß.

Siehe Foto...

Das die Fraxn-Jungs dann vom Niederjoch abfahren, find ich der Hammer... war an den rutschigen stellen dringehangen wie ein Schluck Wasser 
Aber alles muss ja nicht können...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Carsten (21. Oktober 2009)

ach so zum Thema Fahrbarkeit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6457015&postcount=1085

HAMMER! Da verblasse ich vor Respekt und Neid!


----------



## Dougster (22. Oktober 2009)

@Tom 
Anscheinend sind sie echt bis auf die Similaunhuette gefahren . Ich war beim Bergesteigen einmal auf den Similaun und hatte beim wandern schon meine Probleme ))) .... aber man muss ja nicht ueberall hoch bzw. runter

@ Carsten
Video ist voellig irre. Was fuer eine Technik- absoluter Wahnsinn. Wendelstein bin ich auch schon oefters gefahren aber nicht so )

Gruss Dougster


----------

